

The Official Website of America - eupharis
http://officialwebsiteofamerica.com/

======
alttab
Freedom? Freedom to vote for two candidates that were all but preappointed,
freedom to be spied on, freedom to be indefinitely detained, freedom to pay
for the poor decisions of others through taxes, freedom to have less rights
than corporations, freedom to be unreasonably molested in airport security,
and freedom to be penalized for not having health insurance.

Gotta love that freedom.

~~~
eupharis
This link is perhaps the single least likely starting point for a serious
discussion of liberty in the twenty-first century in general, and America in
particular ;)

~~~
alttab
I know I got a downvote but I feel better now.

------
ddd1600
Runs great on the iPad!

